# Acceptable fittings?



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

Hallo everyone,
Quick question.
Just came into a nice little loot of 1/4"od push connect fittings.
My concern is there size.
I've been using 3/8 and 1/2"od fittings in the past.
Will the 1/4"od tubing show a significant loss in air power?
I've got a few new projects in the works that I'd rather get the larger fittings ordered now, before completion, if the 1/4" won't provide enough.
Please provide any input.
Thanks.


----------



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

It depends on what size the cylinders are and the type of prop you're using, Also the size of compressor are you using the larger size as storage for lack of a capable compressor? There are a lot of variables. The short answer is probably not.


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

Damn, that's what I feared.
Thanks for confirming for me.


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

I think we need to know what you are using that would justify needing 3/8" or 1/2" tubing going to your air cylinders. I normally run 3/8" air compressor hose for the feeder lines, but at my props, I tend to run 1/4" hose then.

If you are using large bore and stroke cylinders, then you wouldn't be getting as much flow through the 1/4" line if you need huge speed.


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

With this new loot I was thinking of a couple small drop panels and possibly some arm movement on a reaper I'm working on.
Really nothing with major weight.
Bore and stroke would be on the smaller side.


----------



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

Quarter inch should be just fine for those applications.


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

That's what I was hoping to hear.
I didn't want to go through completing the project, only to have them too weak.
I guess I'll go ahead with it.
Thanks for the nudge I needed.


----------

